# My little guy



## Spiely (Jul 7, 2013)

I just took in this little buck, I call him Oxnard. I'm working on getting good pictures of him, but I need to borrow a better camera.

Some kids that didn't want him gave him to me, so I don't really know his history, but he's not too shy and will walk onto my hand if he feels like it.

He's a sweetheart and I really enjoy watching him.

Hopefully I'll be getting some better shots soon!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like pieds, is he a blue


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Isn't he just precious! Oh how adorable!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Cute


----------



## Spiely (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm assuming he's blue. I just got him and I'm new to mouse colors, but from pictures of other mice he definitely looks like that.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

He does look blue on this picture.  He's lovely.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

yea he looks blue to me as well.


----------

